

"Traction and friction" - Seth Godin - jnaut
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/10/traction-and-friction.html

======
axod
I have absolutely no idea whatsoever what he is talking about. Maybe it's all
above my head :/ Did it make any sense to anyone else?

~~~
jnaut
I am not an expert at interpretation but I think he meant the following:

Doing better then others is what bring traction but not always, especially
when the market is crowded. Sometimes it just doesn't work, coz there are
numerous out there doing the same thing - trying to do it better. Only if you
do it the best you get the traction. Even then its a transient state, there
might be someone who will do it better then you, tomorrow.

So in these situations an interesting and better bet could be to break the
status quo of the market, make a few new rules and stick to them.

They might seem like __friction __at the onset but if they are really making
things simpler and delivering more value it can result in a lot of __traction
__.

Edit: I think I would like to agree more to Alex3917's interpretation. Mine
seems a bit amateurish approach compared to his. Point taken.

